# What Is The Purpose Of The Extensions?



## MJS (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, the title says it all.   Some people like 'em, some dont.  Some feel that they're just 'busy work'.  

Do you do them?  Why/Why not?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 16, 2010)

They answer a few of the "What ifs?"


----------



## David43515 (Sep 16, 2010)

They allow you more versatility in your hairstyle w/o having to wait for it to grow out.




*ducks and runs* Sorry!!!! I couldn`t resist.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 17, 2010)

Big Don said:


> They answer a few of the "What ifs?"


 
I really enjoy teaching extensions to my students and encouraging them to make their own "extensions" based on probable situations and their current knowledge base. Its one of the many facets of the Kenpo family tree and teaching style.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 27, 2010)

They give you permission to ask questions of the techniques.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 28, 2010)

KenpoDave said:


> They give you permission to ask questions of the techniques.



I've been given "permission" to ask questions the moment I learn a technique.


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 1, 2010)

Hollywood1340 said:


> I've been given "permission" to ask questions the moment I learn a technique.


 
Yeah, but it amazes me how many people don't realize that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 1, 2010)

They make good transitions when making your own form.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## Carol (Oct 1, 2010)

They help keep students under contract.


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 4, 2010)

Could be that you might miss with something that you've thrown, and the knowledge you attain from extensions can allow your mind to react with something that you didn't even know you know.

Most folks think that extensions are to be perform in totality to make a technique... um... a technique, when often enough the first move that is offensive is more than enough.  And that makes folks think that extensions are useless.  Maybe they are if you are a Kenpo Master, but if you're that high up the totem pole you already have been through them all.

Like Mr. Parker said, all those years ago... You start with letters and make sentences out of the letters, etc.

I do believe that as the fruit falls further from the tree that much of what Mr. Parker taught and inferred is lost.  If you don't believe me, it's all good, just go out to You Tube, and check out all the double bricks and 35 year old sevenths and all cavorting and doing "techniques".  Then further, go out there again, find all the material available of Mr. Parker.  

When watching Mr. Parker perform, particularly the early material, you will see hints of the extensions, Physical Alignment and Balance Alignment mechanisms, including reverse BAMs.

Granted that the early stuff Mr. Parker did wasn't American per-se.  However, there is much that he did, much that made it into American Kenpo that doesn't show up in much of the newer instructors materials, as evidenced by the infamous You Tube.  Unless they are all keeping it secret.

I'm not really defending the extensions.  It's  your methodology, and you can do with it whatever you want.  Per Mr. Parker, "If you find something that improves it then do it".

Just consider what has been lost and what may be lost...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess what to the extensions teach you can't get elsewhere? We start formulating at yellow belt and if you have good basics and understand the equation formula...whoa you just found the extensions! There is a reason at my school we no longer have "techniques" we now have drills.


----------

